# Some Tome of Fire Information.



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello ladies and gentlemen. While browsing through Nick Kyme's blog, I was _very_ glad too see he has been working on the Salamanders. At the moment, or when the blog was posted at least he has seemed to hit a wall with Firedrake but is working his way through it, but the information that interested me is- 



Four short stories have been wrote along with a Audio Book. The short stories are named _Vulkan's Shield_ (Which is focused upon Ko'tan Kadai who Kyme would like too come back to in another novel series), _Hell Night_, _Prometheus Requiem_, _The Burning_. The Audio Book is named _Fireborn_, personally I cannot wait for these. 

He has aspirations too write about them in the Space Marines Battle series along with the Horus Heresy. (Please, please do for the last one, that would be very cool in my opinion). 

The third novel of the series is called _Nocturne_ and will deal with the relationship between the Adeptus Mechanicus and Salamanders.

He also wants to explore the relationship between the Salamanders and the Raven Guard, in some form of duel campaign. But, he also wants to include the Black Dragons* (One of my all time favourite Chapters). 

The Marines Malevolent will be appearing in both _Fireborn_ and _Nocturne_, something I am glad to see as I think Mr.Kyme potrayed them perfectly aboard the ship in _Salamander_. 

The Dragon Warriors, are also going to get something focused around them from the appearance of things as Nick would like to tell us of what happened on Moribar and how they came to be though he does not know what form it will be, but states that it is possibly going to be a novella. (Another one I would love, the Dragon Warriors are fast becoming my favourite Chaos Marines)


* Another interesting thing I found was that Captain Ushorak is a Black Dragon, not a Salamander. But, in _Fires of War_ I am sure that he is called the Captain of Nihilan who I believed was a Salamander. Does that mean he is not? I also think this simply furthers the idea that the Black Dragons are from Salamander Stock. 

A great series, one of which has become my joint second favourite along with the _Horus Heresy_ and behind _Gaunt's Ghosts_. The characters are awesome, and Iagon is one dark bastard who I think has his own motives. Gotta be corrupted in my eyes. For anyone who wants a link here it is- http://www.nickkyme.com/ Hope you enjoyed!:victory:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Im looking forward to _Firedrake_ and _Nocturne_ as well. Chaplain Elysius is one of my favourite BL characters and I can't wait to see him again, and hear some more of his awesome litanies :grin:. And as for Iagon, I hope he winds up on Elysius' interrogation table.

A Salamanders Space Marine Battles book would be great, something about Armageddon perhaps?, but Horus Heresy?. I dont know, aside from Istvaan the Salamanders aren't that featured in the Heresy. Though maybe we could see Vulkan's disappearance, the final moments of a Primarch.. it'd be incredible.

I think the Black Dragons deserve some more spotlight time, they are an interesting chapter. They push the boundaries and some Chapters, Marines Malevolent and Dark Angels to name some, refuse to fight with them, believing them to be mutant abominations. I do hope that the Black Dragon's helmet in the Marines Malevolent's trophy room is brought to the Salamander's attention, they'll kill them for it.

Captain Ushorak wasn't a Salamander but Nihilan was, Ushorak was probably a Black Dragon though. He did found the Dragon Warriors and the names are very similar. Anything to do with the Dragon Warriors though and im in, their awesome, especially how they look. Scaly armour and clawed gauntlets, and they have some honour left in them. Shame they are Chaos, if not for that they could be redeemed.

Thats something I liked about the Salamanders. They are good guys, no question about it. They protected the natives of the volcanic death world, and rescued them from the planet's death when most Chapters would have either abandoned them or killed them. They refused to steal from the Mechanicum and went against another Chapter to protect the property of others, even those most other Chapters would have 'appropriated' the arms and armaments to their cause. But whats truly unique is that they cared enough to want to save the Dragon Warriors from themselves, even asking could they be redeemed. No other Chapters wouldn't even entertain the thought, even as a bad joke. Yet the Salamanders took that seriously, shows they are definite good guys. An almost unseen and unheard of quality in the 41st Millennium.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks DA for the wonderful tidbits.  much appreciated!

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Thought you all might appreciate this. Nick Kyme has just released the cover art for _Fireborn_. A very sweet looking Firedrake, im planning to get Throne of Lies once its released but if thats good I may start buying more audio books.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

*another view.*


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

You smug git.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> You smug git.


although i take that as a compliment, its not my photo. :grin: its from Nicks blog. hehe

CP


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

This is good news! I just got the first Tome of Fire book, and always thought Salamanders were a very cool chapter.

I'm interested to try these audio books now.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

After the somewhat miraculous rebirth of the Black Library site, and a rough scan through the Coming Soon section, there seems to be something named _Hell Knight_ within the _Legends of the Space Marines _compilation, too by Kyme. Can anyone shed any light upon this?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Black Library said:


> When Chaplain Elysius of the Salamanders is taken captive by Dark Eldar, he faces a fight for survival at the hands of these cruel aliens. The Firedrakes of 1st Company attempt a daring rescue mission, but much more is at stake than the Chaplain's life. He holds the key to secrets buried beneath Mount Deathfire, secrets that could reveal the damnation - or salvation - of their home world. The Salamanders must penetrate the Port of Anguish and defeat the xenos threat there if they are to unveil the mysteries within the Tome of Fire. Meanwhile, Dak'ir battles to survive the brutal Librarian training, and in his visions lies an even darker future.


No Xenos scum will break Chaplain Elysius, not even the Dark Eldar. His faith will protect him. And the Port of Anguish, im getting the idea that the Port is part of the Gate of Lost Souls, the entry to Commorragh. If anyone can rescue him its Tsu'gan and the Firedrakes.

And this means that Elysius will have a leading role, which is sweet!.


----------

